# Do you want to see some EPEK damage (broadhead)



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I took the Epek Broadhead to task this weekend and this is the kind of results that we have been getting. It worked beautifully. That is a huge entrance hole with a 100 yard recovery.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That's nice.......... but where is the big picture of this deer. And when can the rest of us trailer trash expect to get one of these heads in our hands? So far just stories and pictures we want product and we want it now! :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> That's nice.......... but where is the big picture of this deer. And when can the rest of us trailer trash expect to get one of these heads in our hands? So far just stories and pictures we want product and we want it now! :shock:


I am as excited to get it in your hands as you are to get it................but we are still testing. We have ordered some special order stuff to replace the things that we can get pre made. They will fit more nicely and do a better job of what we are asking it to do. They are a couple of weeks out and then if that all goes like we are sure they will then we are in business. We are soooooo close that we can taste it.............We may have jumped the gun in getting the word out too soon as everyone is very excited and we have been a long time in the making. We have however been under a year still since our tiny brains met together for the first time to even discuss the thought of developing a broadhead. It just seems like a long time. 

BTW there is no picture of the deer to go with it at this time..........It was an Elk and it was only a rag 5 so I don't like to post pictures of non trophy animals..........It was all in the name of "testing". ha ha


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> :roll:


Don't you roll your eyes in disgust to me! 

Here it is:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice trauma! Thanks for sharing, it is better to get the product perfected than jumping the gun and releasing sub-par equipment.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Rage Broadheads claim to have big entrance wounds... :roll: Rage THIS! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> It was an Elk and it was only a rag 5 so I don't like to post pictures of non trophy animals.


 :roll: C'mon Scotty! Sheesh! ANY elk with a bow is a trophy elk. Do you know how many of us would like to slap you for saying that. :evil:

BTW, nice job!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > It was an Elk and it was only a rag 5 so I don't like to post pictures of non trophy animals.
> 
> 
> :roll: C'mon Scotty! Sheesh! ANY elk with a bow is a trophy elk. Do you know how many of us would like to slap you for saying that. :evil:
> ...


I was just messing with North Slope. Cant you see that smile. Only half of it was for the broadhead and the other half was for the fine critter.................I cant remember which half was for which though and now looking at the pictures it is hard to tell if it was the right half of my smile or the left but one way or another it was about 50/50.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats! That bull should be tasty! Nice entrance wound. That was a quick hunting trip, no messing around I see.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Quite a broadhead. Nice job.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

What I like most about it is the fact that it opened on what looks like a rather sharp angle. Some (most) expandables (and even fixed blades) would have glanced off or hooked one blade and tumbled the arrow and that *trophy* elk would still be walking. Nice broadhead and nice elk!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here this whole time I was buggin' you about Idaho and you sneek off to Montana without me!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. I am not sad, I am just shocked that the Bee-hive home would let you out to go on this trip. Nice bull old man! :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! It's great to see a "campfire discussion" turning into a reality! Congrats on the fine animal AND a super product! I might even take up archery!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Here this whole time I was buggin' you about Idaho and you sneek off to Montana without me!!!


Strange story:
I met some guys in Montana from Idaho. They said that they don't hunt Idaho anymore because of what the wolves have done to the herd. They hunted very near to where I was in Idaho. They said that it has gone to the poopers. They now hunt montana.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So Montana next year?? Cool were on, sounds good.


----------

